# best surf fishing in Myrtle Beach area?



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Where is best area to surf fish in Myrtle Beach area that is clear of tourist and surfers?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

That area does not exist


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> That area does not exist


 lol


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

honestly the best thing to do is find a place along the Golden Mile (32nd to like 50th?) where there are not hotels. Find an access point and walk about 100 yards away from it. Go early before 8am and you can sometimes soak a line for an hour or so without too many distractions. But no matter how much you try you will still have swimmers attract to your line like a magnet. By 10am your done


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah I go to the beach there alot to hang out but even there is alot of locals by 10 like you said...Any other places in the area other than Huntington where there aren't much people?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

no not in Myrtle Beach


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

You can go to the jetties right outside of huntington. I've fished there all day and not had anyone swim near me.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> Yeah I go to the beach there alot to hang out but even there is alot of locals by 10 like you said...Any other places in the area other than Huntington where there aren't much people?


Get to the GC jetty or Huntington jetty for a surf spot to fish all day, you should not have swimming tourist problems there.... and you can play with toothy guys.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

I fish the Huntington jettie all the time. I was looking for a different spot around myrtle closer to where I live and free. What about Cherry Grove Little River area? Can you surf fish near the Little River jetties anywhere?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I might be wrong but I would think you could fish anywhere you can access without crossing private property. The beaches are public.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

I think there are certain areas on the strand you can't fish during certain times of the day because of the tourist, like surfing designated areas from 9 to 4


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> I think there are certain areas on the strand you can't fish during certain times of the day because of the tourist, like surfing designated areas from 9 to 4


No law on the books, just common sense.
Tourists are so tourist like and somebody fishing is a tourist attraction. In spring and summer leave the beaches early. Don't go at night.


October, November and December you can usually fish swimmer free, and best fishing....

Favorite spot of mine is right between Springmaid and MBSP or the mouth of any creek entering the ocean


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> I think there are certain areas on the strand you can't fish during certain times of the day because of the tourist, like surfing designated areas from 9 to 4


Never heard of a law like that on the grand strand. Maybe in Charleston.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> I think there are certain areas on the strand you can't fish during certain times of the day because of the tourist, like surfing designated areas from 9 to 4


Never heard of a law like that on the grand strand. Maybe in Charleston.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe not actual law but I have seen police ask fisherman to move to a different area BC of tourists complaining even though the fisherman was there first. I think I read on dnr Web you are suppose to be 100yds away from swimmers but not sure if that is enforced...


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

I think surf fishermen must "yield" to swimmers, I read it somewhere, I've got a shadow of a hotel in Garden City in the afternoon so there's not to many sunworshipers & swimmers, & yes KingKyle, not sure but I don't believe its 100yrds. But here in vacationland, I've took my gear to the overcrowded beach & turned right around


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

KingKyle said:


> Maybe not actual law but I have seen police ask fisherman to move to a different area BC of tourists complaining even though the fisherman was there first. I think I read on dnr Web you are suppose to be 100yds away from swimmers but not sure if that is enforced...


Im sure that happens, actual beach ordinance from MB states "shall keep a safe distance from swimmers and beachgoers", pretty ambiguous there, up to the man in uniform to decide what that is.

Tourist don't give a **** if you have been there long before they woke up. You're obviously attracting fish which attract sharks that can bite timmys leg clean off.

Big reason why I stick to piers or the Garden City aera near the jetty for most of my fishing, to them it's there beach in spring and summer and some will bull**** you to death about "laws" they have never read. Got tired of fighting moms from Iowa and Ohio that park their kids 15 ft from my rigs and complain im endangering them.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Fish off the Georgetown or Charleston bridge...no tourists there. No beach people...No Tourists...Fish there all the time to treat my fear of the public and heights...


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

I've fished the winyah bay pier in georgetown several times but have never done very good. Pretty good blue crabs down that way though.


----------



## Broken bone (Apr 1, 2014)

There are a few of us that fish 48th almost everyday. But its definately a get there early and gone by 10am. We generally seem to have the best action on a rising tide. Hope this helps you good luck


----------

